# Ultrasound Report



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello everyone! Please Help?? I got a copy of my ultrasound report today. I am new to all of this and could use some help. I understand very little of this report. I would appreciate any input that everyone could share with me regarding any and all parts of it or any items I should be concerned about. I am scheduled for biopsies on Sept. 20th.

Indication: Pt is a 51 yr old female with hypothyroidism and thyromegaly

Right Thyroid Lobe: Echogenicity: heterogeneous. Vascularity: normal. Size 3.9 x 1.6 x 1.6 cm. Volume: 5.2 ml.

Nodule(s) R: 1. Shape: oval. Margins: well defined. Composition: solid. Location: mid posterior pole. Vascularity: normal. Calcifications: none. hypoechoic. Size 0.90 x 0.06 x 0.50 cm. Volume: 0.14 ml.

2. Shape: round. Margins: well defined. Composition: solid. Location: inferioer pole. Vasculartity: normal. Cacification: none. hypoechoic and heterogeneous. Size: 1.30 x 0.80 x 1.00 cm. Volume: 54 ml.

Lynph Node(s) R: Location: Level 1: Submental. Size: 1.90 x 0.80 x 0.50

Left Tyroid Lobe: Echogenicity: heterogeneous. Vascularity: normal. Size: 4.2 x 0.9 x 1.4 cm. Volume: 2.8 ml.

Nodules(s) L: Shape: oval. Margins: well defined. Composition: solid. Location: Inferior pole. Vascularity: noraml. Calcificatin: none. hypoechoic and heterogeneous. Size: 1.20 x 0.70 x 1.00 cm. Volume: 0.44 ml.

Lymph Node(s) L: 1. Location: Level 1: Submental. Size: 1.70 x 1.30 x 0.60 cm.
2. Location: Level 1: Submental. Size: 2.20 x 1.90 x 0.90 cm.

Thyroid Isthmus: Height: 0.3 cm.

Report Summary Impression" Multinodular goiter with bilateral dominant nodules in bilateral inferior lobes.

I would appreciate all sharing any information or knowledge of this report (good or bad) with me. Don't worry it will not freak me out any more than I already have been. lol!

I do appreciate everyone's opinions as I need to arm myself with as much knowledge and power as I can.

Hugs & Blessings to Everyone! Hope we all have more & more good days!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, you really can't tell much from the ultrasound report. It is a good sign that there are no calcifications, however, they are solid nodules and that is concerning. Try not to worry too much until you have the biopsy. That will give you MUCH more information!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kayheard said:


> Hello everyone! Please Help?? I got a copy of my ultrasound report today. I am new to all of this and could use some help. I understand very little of this report. I would appreciate any input that everyone could share with me regarding any and all parts of it or any items I should be concerned about. I am scheduled for biopsies on Sept. 20th.
> 
> Indication: Pt is a 51 yr old female with hypothyroidism and thyromegaly
> 
> ...


Solid nodules are suspicious and FNA (fine needle aspiration) should be performed.

A homogenous thyroid would be healthy and normal in appearance. A Heterogenous thyroid is "dissimiliar" in appearance which means something is afoot.

Please tell us what your doctor has planned for you given the results of your ultrasound.

Sounds like they were very thorough although I personally prefer a radioactive uptake scan for these things.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for everything! At this time I am waiting for Sept. 20th to have the FNA biopsies done. Then I will see my endo on the 27th for the results.

Also, I was wondering does anyone else here crave salt? Some days it seems as I can not get enough salt and sometimes I over salt foods and other people except for me (mainly my hubby) can not eat it.

Thanks for everyones help, it has really taught me alot and helped me to be more proactive with my problems and health. I am also learning to pay more attention to my symptoms and I feel each day!

Hugs & Blessings to all you wonderful people!


----------



## crissypoo74 (Oct 4, 2011)

kayheard said:


> Thanks for everything! At this time I am waiting for Sept. 20th to have the FNA biopsies done. Then I will see my endo on the 27th for the results.
> 
> Also, I was wondering does anyone else here crave salt? Some days it seems as I can not get enough salt and sometimes I over salt foods and other people except for me (mainly my hubby) can not eat it.
> 
> ...


OMG!!! Yes!! Ihave ba very strange attraction to pickle juice. This has been going on for around six months before I was actually diagnosed. I think it is the salt I am attracted to.


----------

